# Great anabolic steroids injection video!



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is one great video how to inject anabolic steroids. This video is from my shop customer.






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2011)

great video for newbies.


----------



## vortex (Jul 3, 2011)

Very well done!!!


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice man. Like a how to

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## custom (Jul 3, 2011)

nice!


----------



## J.thom (Jul 3, 2011)

great video!


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 3, 2011)

dont pin, so i dont know, but wasnt the swap already dirty from cleaning his arm and he used it again after the shot?


----------



## manickanuck (Jul 3, 2011)

good vid, but wheres the muscle? does this guy even train?


----------



## james-27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Haha no way in hell im jabbing a needle in me that quick. Always takes me about 15-20 sec to get the needle fully penetrated. Great vid


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ya I inject a lot slower to

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 3, 2011)

Many say it causes less damage to the tissue if you push the needle in swiftly.  This is what my sister always tells me to do.  She is a RN.  I push the needle in swiftly for all areas except the quads.  I go slow in the quads because there are a lot of nerves and it can be painful or awkward if you hit one.  I hate when I get a muscle twitch.  Nice video overall.  To the guy asking about reusing the alcohol swab.  It should of kill the bacteria not picked it up.  One thing I do before I lay out my get is sterilize the surface I am going to working on with Bleach or similar disinfectant.  All in all this was a very informative video for guys who are new to injecting AAS.  Thanks for sharing WP.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 3, 2011)

Didn't push air into the vial before drawing, didnt twist drawing needle on after opening (the come loose), and left open tren while finishing the rest of his stuff. All in all, not good. Not to mention he didnt asperate.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jul 3, 2011)

Holy crap am super slow in jabbing lol


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 3, 2011)

nurses dont aspirate when doing shots in the delt so thats no biggie really imo.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes..i read some article i think somebody post here how you dont need to aspirate.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Didn't push air into the vial before drawing, didnt twist drawing needle on after opening (the come loose), and left open tren while finishing the rest of his stuff. All in all, not good. Not to mention he didnt asperate.


 
what a fkg noob. I'd delete this video w-p, it's bad advertising


----------



## ROID (Jul 4, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Didn't push air into the vial before drawing, didnt twist drawing needle on after opening (the come loose), and left open tren while finishing the rest of his stuff. All in all, not good. Not to mention he didnt asperate.



ha


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 4, 2011)

Aspirating isnt necessary at all. And as far as speed goes ive taken my daughter for her shots and the nurse was anything but slow. She stabbed it in like a dart in her shoulder, never aspirated then yanked it out fast and no blood. Pushing air into the vial helpps but you can still easily draw without these steps.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 4, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Didn't push air into the vial before drawing, didnt twist drawing needle on after opening (the come loose), and left open tren while finishing the rest of his stuff. All in all, not good. Not to mention he didnt asperate.


 
It is not necessary to push air in the vial on every injection especially when the vial is almost empty. The needle could of been twisted to make sure it was on tight because as you said they are not always on tight out of the package but usually are. No need to aspirate according to medical journals. There are no major vessels that are in danger of being injected into as long as you use proper sites. All in all not bad. I have seen much worse. It wasn't absolutely perfect but it was good.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jul 4, 2011)

??1


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 4, 2011)

ThiS is not ADVERTISE VIDEO!


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 4, 2011)

In medical videos ive watched they always break the amp inside one of the opened alchohal wipe packet, asperating isnt absolutely needed... But its a video to show newbs how to inject therefore it should been included, just sayin if u know asperating isnt necessary u probably didnt NEED to watch the video to tell u how to inject


----------



## independent (Jul 4, 2011)

manickanuck said:


> good vid, but wheres the muscle? does this guy even train?



Lol.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 4, 2011)

I personally still aspirate even though it is proven to not be needed.  VictorZ and myself had a thread going back and forth about it but Vic was right.  He had all the articles to prove it.  I still do it especially in the quads.


----------



## pebble (Jul 4, 2011)

It is not necessary to aspirate, but it is a good habit to form.  The only major flaw I see in this video is the application of the alcohol.  Never wipe in that manner.  You should always wipe in a circular manner from in to out so that you are NEVER back tracking.


----------



## pebble (Jul 4, 2011)

james-27 said:


> Haha no way in hell im jabbing a needle in me that quick. Always takes me about 15-20 sec to get the needle fully penetrated. Great vid




Penetrating slow is a bad idea.  It should be quick.  Very quick!


----------



## BigBird (Jul 4, 2011)

He doesn't have to aspirate.  Can't knock him for not aspirating b/c it is not necessary.  Also, penetrating fast or slow is a matter of personal preference.  I prefer to penetrate slow.  

My main problem is that he uncapped the pin _and then_ shook it vigorously to mix the Tren and Test Susp.  I would've left the pin capped.  He should not have uncapped the pin until he was ready to penetrate the muscle.  Also, it's good habit to set all items needed onto either a pre-sterilized surface or a new clean paper towel.  Maybe he sterilized the counter surface but if so, he should've mentioned/included that.  Attention to detail is mandatory before, during and after pinning.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 4, 2011)

I have never once aspirated unless the pin clogged but thats rare.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 4, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I have never once aspirated unless the pin clogged but thats rare.



Imo aspirating especially for a new guy can cause more harm than good. They will be nervous and shaky as is, trying to hold the pin still and pull a pressurized plunger can have a guy stirring that pi around like a coffee stick. The size pins we generalky use are too thick to be inside a vein anyway. So i honestly dont think it beneficial.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 4, 2011)

I also always aspirate..want to be 100%,you never know.


----------



## bulldogz (Jul 5, 2011)

I've seen around, maybe even read that once you draw from an amp you should filter it before you inject cuz might be some glass shards after you break the neck of the amp...

Anyone else heard of this?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 5, 2011)

that is disgusting. I've never went the IM route (yet) and this scares me. lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 5, 2011)

why ecot3c inside ?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 14, 2011)

Here are 2 more videos !

‪injectwinny‬‏ - YouTube


‪Injection thigh 1‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> I've seen around, maybe even read that once you draw from an amp you should filter it before you inject cuz might be some glass shards after you break the neck of the amp...
> 
> Anyone else heard of this?


Not necessary bro. If your are using good mps they break clean.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 14, 2011)

Like Asia pharma!


----------

